
one-to-one personalized social news via a discussion forum/email hybrid using explicit credit allocation - amichail

======
amichail
The idea here is to combine public discussion forums with email.

When browsing through a public forum, you can give credits to people whom you
would like to hear news from.

For example, you might give 2 credits to person A. A may then send you 2
emails (only).

So this encourages people to make insightful posts in public forums and email
so that they can receive more credits to send personalized news.

